# Approved: Onshore Temporary Partner Visa (5 weeks and 2 days)



## xeelah (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi!  I'm so happy to have received my grant letter today, July 10, 2012. I've applied for my partner visa: onshore temporary last May 30, 2012 at DIAC's Melbourne office.

It was a straight forward application. The guy in DIAC asked me for my passport, my payment and my documents. He then told me that he granted me a bridging visa A, and handed me my acknowledgement letter.

Just today, I've received some of my documents back and my grant letter through registered post @9:00 AM. My husband and I are ecstatic! 6 weeks without hearing anything! And out of nowhere, my visa granted!

I hope you guys would get your approvals soon. God bless!


----------



## dusty_springfield (May 19, 2011)

Congrats Xeelah, guess this is your 2nd stage after PMV granted? 

Cheers,


----------



## xeelah (Jan 17, 2012)

thanks dusty! yeah.. this is the second stage, I'm just glad everything went well.. Now to wait for the final stage..


----------



## IMkddj (Nov 14, 2011)

xeelah said:


> Hi!  I'm so happy to have received my grant letter today, July 10, 2012. I've applied for my partner visa: onshore temporary last May 30, 2012 at DIAC's Melbourne office.
> 
> It was a straight forward application. The guy in DIAC asked me for my passport, my payment and my documents. He then told me that he granted me a bridging visa A, and handed me my acknowledgement letter.
> 
> ...


Wow congrats! Will lodge mine tomorrow. Hope you can answer my question.
How long have you been married? And did you include the originals cards you gave to each other? How about wedding invitation cards?

Thanks.


----------



## Happy1979 (Feb 14, 2011)

Hey well done!
I also just got my visa approved - seems Melbourne are speeding things up a bit, mine took exactly 2 weeks from there after also holding a PMV!


----------



## xeelah (Jan 17, 2012)

IMkddj said:


> Wow congrats! Will lodge mine tomorrow. Hope you can answer my question.
> How long have you been married? And did you include the originals cards you gave to each other? How about wedding invitation cards?
> 
> Thanks.


Thanks.. 

We've only been married for 2 months when I lodged my application. I didn't include the originals, just scanned copies.


----------



## xeelah (Jan 17, 2012)

Happy1979 said:


> Hey well done!
> I also just got my visa approved - seems Melbourne are speeding things up a bit, mine took exactly 2 weeks from there after also holding a PMV!


Wow! Congratulations as well! I think PMV holders have a quicker processing time. Just my opinion though.


----------



## IMkddj (Nov 14, 2011)

xeelah said:


> Thanks..
> 
> We've only been married for 2 months when I lodged my application. I didn't include the originals, just scanned copies.


Ohh.. I'm wondering if it will annoy them if I include the originals.
How long have you been together? Like over all?

Thanks for your response!


----------



## xeelah (Jan 17, 2012)

IMkddj said:


> Ohh.. I'm wondering if it will annoy them if I include the originals.
> How long have you been together? Like over all?
> 
> Thanks for your response!


a year and 3 months. but we've known each other since year 10 (we've gone to the same high school).

Nah, I believe it won't annoy them. they'll return it anyway. but just to be sure, just send them a scanned copy. 'cause i have a few documents they didn't return..  good thing those are only photocopies.


----------



## wishful (Jun 14, 2011)

xeelah said:


> Hi!  I'm so happy to have received my grant letter today, July 10, 2012. I've applied for my partner visa: onshore temporary last May 30, 2012 at DIAC's Melbourne office.
> 
> It was a straight forward application. The guy in DIAC asked me for my passport, my payment and my documents. He then told me that he granted me a bridging visa A, and handed me my acknowledgement letter.
> 
> ...





Happy1979 said:


> Hey well done!
> I also just got my visa approved - seems Melbourne are speeding things up a bit, mine took exactly 2 weeks from there after also holding a PMV!


Hi Xeelah, Happy1979 congrats! by the way did your bridging visas (A) had work restrictions?


----------



## xeelah (Jan 17, 2012)

wishful said:


> Hi Xeelah, Happy1979 congrats! by the way did your bridging visas (A) had work restrictions?


hello wishful! Thanks!

Uhm no, my bridging visa A had no work restrictions. I came here in Australia under PMV. How about yours?


----------



## wishful (Jun 14, 2011)

xeelah said:


> hello wishful! Thanks!
> 
> Uhm no, my bridging visa A had no work restrictions. I came here in Australia under PMV. How about yours?


I'm still waiting for my PMV, wish me luck! Just wondering since as far as I've read, finding a permanent job, while holding temporary visas is quite challenging there. Is this also your case, hope not?


----------



## xeelah (Jan 17, 2012)

wishful said:


> I'm still waiting for my PMV, wish me luck! Just wondering since as far as I've read, finding a permanent job, while holding temporary visas is quite challenging there. Is this also your case, hope not?


I'm still trying to find a job.. been trying to score one for 2 months now with no luck. There was a close one but when the recruiter found out that I was still under PMV, she backed out. lol. Hopefully I get better luck now that i have my temporary visa..

God bless with your PMV application. mine took exactly 11 weeks.. The CO did not contact me or anything. She just e-mailed me my grant letter and then 2 days after, I got my documents back and a visa label on my passport. I hope yours would be as fast.  All the best!


----------



## comeon2012 (Jul 5, 2012)

Good luck be with you to find a satisfactory job as well.


----------



## IMkddj (Nov 14, 2011)

xeelah said:


> a year and 3 months. but we've known each other since year 10 (we've gone to the same high school).
> 
> Nah, I believe it won't annoy them. they'll return it anyway. but just to be sure, just send them a scanned copy. 'cause i have a few documents they didn't return..  good thing those are only photocopies.


Did you certify the cards you sent them? Thanks!!


----------



## nettle (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi guys
I sent original everything, cards, photos (with date, people and place written on the back) bills, statements etc and got it all back in a big brown envelope, no note or anything a few weeks later - I figured even if they kept it, it was for a good cause, my partner was the only part I couldn't live without


----------



## xeelah (Jan 17, 2012)

IMkddj said:


> Did you certify the cards you sent them? Thanks!!


No, I didn't.. I think you only need to certify legal documents..


----------



## xeelah (Jan 17, 2012)

nettle said:


> Hi guys
> I sent original everything, cards, photos (with date, people and place written on the back) bills, statements etc and got it all back in a big brown envelope, no note or anything a few weeks later - I figured even if they kept it, it was for a good cause, my partner was the only part I couldn't live without


Good on yah. I have a few missing documents but it's alright.. too happy to be bothered with little things.. hehe!


----------



## allansarh (May 14, 2012)

xeelah said:


> Hi!  I'm so happy to have received my grant letter today, July 10, 2012. I've applied for my partner visa: onshore temporary last May 30, 2012 at DIAC's Melbourne office.
> 
> It was a straight forward application. The guy in DIAC asked me for my passport, my payment and my documents. He then told me that he granted me a bridging visa A, and handed me my acknowledgement letter.
> 
> ...


Congrats...xeelah
im on the process of my PMV offshore now hopefully i will have good news as u...God Bless us all...happy for u


----------



## xeelah (Jan 17, 2012)

allansarh said:


> Congrats...xeelah
> im on the process of my PMV offshore now hopefully i will have good news as u...God Bless us all...happy for u


All the best to you too.. I've also gone through the process of PMV application last 2011. All I can advise you is to submit all the requirements in one-go. Just follow the checklist.


----------



## wishful (Jun 14, 2011)

xeelah said:


> I'm still trying to find a job.. been trying to score one for 2 months now with no luck. There was a close one but when the recruiter found out that I was still under PMV, she backed out. lol. Hopefully I get better luck now that i have my temporary visa..
> 
> God bless with your PMV application. mine took exactly 11 weeks.. The CO did not contact me or anything. She just e-mailed me my grant letter and then 2 days after, I got my documents back and a visa label on my passport. I hope yours would be as fast.  All the best!


Thanks xeelah! wish you all the best on you job hunting! Keep us posted


----------



## allansarh (May 14, 2012)

xeelah said:


> All the best to you too.. I've also gone through the process of PMV application last 2011. All I can advise you is to submit all the requirements in one-go. Just follow the checklist.


I'll take that advice xeelah...thanks have a good day


----------



## Jonacp (Oct 9, 2012)

my temporary partner visa granted on Monday feb. 11 and I got the grant letter 
yesterday on valintines day sooo happy !!! It's just 2 weeks and 5 days process,,


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

Jonacp said:


> my temporary partner visa granted on Monday feb. 11 and I got the grant letter
> yesterday on valintines day sooo happy !!! It's just 2 weeks and 5 days process,,


Congratulations  well done!

Kttykat


----------



## Jonacp (Oct 9, 2012)

kttykat said:


> Congratulations  well done!
> 
> Kttykat


thanks kttykat


----------



## Astra (Mar 31, 2013)

*what visa where you on when you applied?*



Happy1979 said:


> Hey well done!
> I also just got my visa approved - seems Melbourne are speeding things up a bit, mine took exactly 2 weeks from there after also holding a PMV!


hi Happy, what visa where you on when you applied for your 820? my partner is entering on a ETA, just wondering how much of a problem this might be...
congratulations on your visa!
thanks


----------



## Miss Swan (May 28, 2012)

Astra said:


> hi Happy, what visa where you on when you applied for your 820? my partner is entering on a ETA, just wondering how much of a problem this might be...
> congratulations on your visa!
> thanks


Hi Astra, I was also on a tourist visa when I applied for my partner visa. The clerk at the processing centre didn't even bat an eyelid and didn't appear one bit concerned about it. Despite the fact that I was really nervous and was expecting to be questioned or be seen as not going through the 'proper' channels for the partner visa. In fact a lot of members here in this forum are also on tourist visa before applying for 820/801. So don't worry!


----------



## Astra (Mar 31, 2013)

*which visa?*



Miss Swan said:


> Hi Astra, I was also on a tourist visa when I applied for my partner visa. The clerk at the processing centre didn't even bat an eyelid and didn't appear one bit concerned about it. Despite the fact that I was really nervous and was expecting to be questioned or be seen as not going through the 'proper' channels for the partner visa. In fact a lot of members here in this forum are also on tourist visa before applying for 820/801. So don't worry!


hi miss swan, thanks so much for your reply. it's great to know other people have gone through the process the same way as we are. just a quick question, which visa did you enter on? i'm finding it hard to define between all the tourist visas, these seem to be the options:
- ETA (Visitor) (subclass 976), 
- eVisitor (subclass 651)
- Tourist visa (subclass 676)
do you have any idea which would be the best for the situation? i'v been trying to figure it out but seeing as we only need it for 3 months they all seem pretty similar.
thanks so much, 
Astra


----------



## aussiepinay (Jun 1, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## jmcd16 (Aug 5, 2012)

Astra said:


> hi miss swan, thanks so much for your reply. it's great to know other people have gone through the process the same way as we are. just a quick question, which visa did you enter on? i'm finding it hard to define between all the tourist visas, these seem to be the options:
> - ETA (Visitor) (subclass 976),
> - eVisitor (subclass 651)
> - Tourist visa (subclass 676)
> ...


It depends on what country you are from. The DIAC website explains...

Visa Options - Tourists - Visitors - Visas & Immigration


----------

